# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Cervelo

## a.miller

Foorumilla lienee useampiakin Cervelo-kuskeja, ja TdH:ssakin näkyi olevan ainakin 3-4 kpl. Fillari-lehden (4/08) koeajossa ollut R3 (toki myös R3 SL, jos sopiva tarjous osuu kohdalle  :Hymy: ) kiinnostaa kovasti, mutta ko. artikkelissa oli erikoinen maininta vaakaputken pituudesta, tai pikemmin ilmoitetun pituuden erosta mitattuun pituuteen. 

Runkokoko oli 54 cm, ja Cervelo ilmoittaa "virtuaalisen" vaakaputken pituudeksi 545mm, mutta toimittaja oli mitannut putken pituudeksi "vain" 530mm. Sama homma kuulemma pätee kaikkien Cervelon mallien suhteen.

Kuitenkin Tour-lehden testeissä 56 cm rungot (R3 ja R3 SL) olivat olleet 560mm ja 561mm vastaavasti mitattuna. Mikähän lienee totuus, vai onko sellaista?

Itselleni tulisi 56 cm runko (tällä hetkellä 555mm vaakaputkella oleva Focus + 130 mm stemmi, tuntuu kaikin puolin aika passelilta), äijän pituus on 181 cm.

----------


## Torppis

Mulla sama hakusessa, kunhan tuo Dura-Ace 7900 tulee markkinoille. Mitatkin on samat, paino 73 kg. Oletko koepolkenut kokoja ja missähän voisi? Mulla olisi 54 tai 56.

----------


## juppepuputti

54:sen cervelon virtuaalivaaka on suunnilleen 545mm. tosin Cervelo itse painottaa eritavalla mittausta, eli he puhuvat "reach":ista, joka 56:ssa on n. sentin enemmän kuin 54:ssa. mittaus tapahtuu keskiölinjasta emäputkeen. valmistajan sivuilta kyllä löytyy kaikki oleellinen info.

----------


## a.miller

En ole vielä päässyt kokeilemaan. Velosporttihan noita tuo nykyään, mutta tuskin siellä ihan poljettavaksi asti on useampaa kokoa.

Löysin oheisen taulukon Cervelon foorumilta, tuossa siis runkokoko vs. kuskin pituus. Näkee vähän reaalimaailman mitoitusta.

[51]        
Sastre    51    173

[54: 176-183]        
Cuesta    54    176
O'Grady    54    176
Gustov    54    179
Breschel    54    181
Klostergaard    54    182
Arvesen    54    183

[56: 180-186]        
Blaudzun    56    180
Kroon    56    180
Vandevelde    56    180
Julich    56    181
Roberts    56    181
Sørensen, N.    56    182
Zabriskie    56    183
Michaelsen    56    185
Sørensen, C.    56    185
Schleck, F.    56    186
Schleck, A.    56    186

[58: 186-190]        
Cancellara    58    186
Johansen    58    188
Ljungqvist    58    189
Voigt    58    189
Bak    58    190

Eli tuossa vedenjakajalla kiikutaan, joko 54 tai 56 cm vähän kropan mittasuhteista riippuen. Juu, kyllä tarinat ja infot on tavattu Cervelon sivuilta. Reachin ero on 14mm, vaakaputken ero 20mm, joten kiinteä satulaputken kulma "syö" erotuksen 6mm.

Saapa nähdä, miten 7900 D-A:n hinta käyttäytyy tuossa kevään mittaan, tällä hetkellä 1349e vs. 7800:n 720-750e ei houkuta.

Mitäs olet miettinyt vanteiksi? Itselläni on ollut Shimanon 7801-SL:t, jotka ovat kestäneet koviakin moitteetta. 7850-sarjassa olisi kiinnostavia avovanteita, eivät ehkä niin eksoottisia, mutta varmasti kohtuullisen laadukkaita.
Hakusessa olisi siis se klassinen "jäykkä mutta mukava, kevyt mutta kestävä", edullista nyt tietenkään unohtamatta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Topolino

Kuka sellaisella Kiinanpommilla kehtaa ajaa  :Hymy:  kun on niin halpojakin...

----------


## Torppis

Mulla on nyt Olmo Tekno KT alla, 560 pitkä. Ja selvästi kroppa tarvii lyhyemmän.

----------


## Torppis

Shimanon kiekot oli rullimistesteissä hyviä, eiköhän se sinne kallistu. Harkinta-aika kiekoilla on käynnissä. Uudemmissa taitaa olla jo pinnakiristys navan puolella, hitausmomentti pienenee joitain promilleja(-senttejä?). 
Procycling-lehdessä Ultegra 6600:kin oli pirun hyvä ja hiton halpa. Liian halpa.

Päivitän Fulcrumin Zero redit Olmo/Record-pyörään ja toivottavasti pääsen ensi kesänä kertoilemaan idän ja lännen ihmeiden eroja.

----------


## Torppis

*Cervelo*
Milanosta E4:ää Bergamoon.
Madone, Via Papa Giovanni 23

*Colnago*
Viale Brianza
20040 Cambiago
Saman tien varrella, lähempänä Monzaa

*Bianchi*
Bergamosta 20 km etelään
Via delle Battaglie, 5 
24047 Treviglio (BG) Italy 

*CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.*
Viale della Repubblica, 12
31050 Villorba (TV)
Venetsian ihan yläpuolella

*Olmo*
Via Poggi 22
17015 Celle Ligure
Genovasta rantatietä länteen

Laittakaa googleen hakusanaksi map of "kaupunki"

Itse aion lähteä Firenze, Siena suunnalle, autolla. Äkkiähän noissa käy.
Ainakin noi kolme tehdasta on ihan vierekkäin.

Rahat läjään ja pyörät pakettiin.

----------


## fratello

Tuli juuri pro bike kit:iltä mainoskirje jossa mainostivat cervelon runkoja. Jos vanhat merkit pakkaansa pitää niin pitäisi hinnat olla aika kilpailukykyset ja ilman postimaksua tietty.

http://www.probikekit.com/advsearch....ART=0&LIMIT=13

----------


## Munamankeli

> *Cervelo*
> Milanosta E4:ää Bergamoon.
> Madone, Via Papa Giovanni 23



Cervélolla ei kaiketi ole tässä osoitteessa kuin jälleenmyyjä. Tuotanto kaukoidässä ja pääkonttori Kanadassa. Ettei nyt kukaan luule tehtaan olevan yllä mainitussa osoitteessa.

----------


## a.miller

> Tuli juuri pro bike kit:iltä mainoskirje jossa mainostivat cervelon runkoja. Jos vanhat merkit pakkaansa pitää niin pitäisi hinnat olla aika kilpailukykyset ja ilman postimaksua tietty.
> 
> http://www.probikekit.com/advsearch....ART=0&LIMIT=13



Ainakin toistaiseksi hinnat ovat muiden UK-kauppojen tasolla, onko siis odotettavissa tarjouksia myöhemmin syksyllä, kuten jedi-sportsin tapauksessa? Esim. R3 SL Suomen alvilla on nyt 3162e.

www.cyclexpress.co.uk:lla hinnat ovat nähtävästi hieman alhaisemmat, ja sieltä saa 10% alennuksen yli £500 ostoksista. Sama R3 SL £2299 - 10% = 2619e, mutta en vahingossakaan löytänyt mainintaa, onko hinta alvillinen vai ei. Jos tuohon tulee brittien alv, on hinta 3078e.

Jedi-Sports ilmoitti, etteivät R3 ja R3 SL tule tarjoukseen, sillä mallit eivät uusiudu nähtävästi edes värien puolesta (paitsi R3:n etuhaarukan väri), tekivät kuitenkin tarjouksen 2350e ja 2950e. Laitoin kyselyn tuonne CycleXpressiin, katsotaan mitä vastaavat.

Toisena vaihtoehtona on sitten Spessun Tarmac SL2, jos Cervelo ei tärppää.

----------


## a.miller

CycleXpress ilmoitti, ettei toimita Cerveloja Suomeen... kuullostaa hieman kyseenalaiselta (ellei ole peräti laitonta) rajoittaa tavaran jälleenmyyntiä EU:n sisällä. Toki tätä on kuultu muualtakin, lienee Cervelon vaatimus jälleenmyyjille.

----------


## kaveri

No täällähän on jälleenmyyjä Cervelolle, että en pidä sitä mitenkään ihmeellisenä, ettei toimiteta. En oikein ymmärrä miksi niitä pitäisi ehdointahdoin ulkomailta tilata kun niitä täältäkin saa ihan kilpailukykyiseen hintaan. Ei ne täkäläiset listahinnat kuitenkaan kiveen hakattuja ole ja olen kuullut, että '08 mallin Cerveloista saisi ihan kivojakin alennuksia.

----------


## PTM

> No täällähän on jälleenmyyjä Cervelolle, että en pidä sitä mitenkään ihmeellisenä, ettei toimiteta. En oikein ymmärrä miksi niitä pitäisi ehdointahdoin ulkomailta tilata kun niitä täältäkin saa ihan kilpailukykyiseen hintaan. Ei ne täkäläiset listahinnat kuitenkaan kiveen hakattuja ole ja olen kuullut, että '08 mallin Cerveloista saisi ihan kivojakin alennuksia.



Mutta kun jälleenmyyjä on se mikä se on, niin asiat eivät ole niin yksinkertaisia tavaran saamisen kanssa eli oma ko. merkin runko tilattu muualta...

----------


## vz

Mulla on vm 2008 Cervélo RS, koko 56. Kuskin pituus 182cm, jalan sisäpituus 87cm. Stemmi 11cm, sopivalta tuntuu.

Ostin Velosportista kun eivät ulkomailta toimittaneet. Saipahan koon varmasti kohdilleen. Kiekot ja kumit hommasin ite, ja sain tällä vähän hintaa alas.

Runkojen hinnathan ovat Cervelolla samat kaikkialla, joten jos hommaa osat muualta ja kasaa itse pääsee varmaan helpohkosti halvemmalla kuin itse pääsin.

----------


## a.miller

> No täällähän on jälleenmyyjä Cervelolle, että en pidä sitä mitenkään ihmeellisenä, ettei toimiteta. En oikein ymmärrä miksi niitä pitäisi ehdointahdoin ulkomailta tilata kun niitä täältäkin saa ihan kilpailukykyiseen hintaan. Ei ne täkäläiset listahinnat kuitenkaan kiveen hakattuja ole ja olen kuullut, että '08 mallin Cerveloista saisi ihan kivojakin alennuksia.



No, minusta on se on ihmeellistä, tosin ehkä ennen vanhaan autokauppojen väliset "myyntialueet" ovat tehneet tehtävänsä ja ihmiset pitävät sitä normaalina. Käsittääkseni se ei ole enää laillista, vaan rikkoo EU:n työvoiman ja tavaran vapaan liikkumisen periaatetta vastaan.

Juu, pitänee kysyä toki Velostakin, mutta rehellisesti sanottuna en usko, että hinnasta lohkeaa 25-34% pois (mallista riippuen), kun vertaa UK/Saksa-hintatasoon ja toki saatavuudellakin on painoarvonsa.

----------


## PTM

Kyllähän noita on saanut ihan hyvin ulkomailta ja jos joku paikka ei ole toimittanut Suomeen, niin se paikka kyllä kuuluu vähemmistöön.

Välistä ulkomailla on ollut aika hyviä tarjouksia, kun vain on jaksanut etsiä. Velosportilla ei kai noita ole paljoa varastossa ja hinnat on sitten sen takia ilmeisesti noita ohjehintoja. Vaan enpä tiedä moisesta, sillä kun kyselin Velosportista toimitusajoista, niin en saanut vastausta ikinä eli hintaan asti ei päästy koskaan... Ostin sitten rungon muualta ja sain sen onnekkaiden sattumien jälkeen lähes 40% halvemmalla ohjehinnasta.

Mutta ettei mene ihan Velosportin haukkumiseksi, niin täytyy sanoa, että ko. paikassa Tony hoiti hommansa hyvin. Mutta eipä olekaan enää töissä siellä.

----------


## MikiV

Tarjouksesta puheen ollen nyt lähtis P3C ihan käypään hintaan:http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=...33bc70ec847090

----------


## Mikrometri

> CycleXpress ilmoitti, ettei toimita Cerveloja Suomeen... kuullostaa hieman kyseenalaiselta (ellei ole peräti laitonta) rajoittaa tavaran jälleenmyyntiä EU:n sisällä. Toki tätä on kuultu muualtakin, lienee Cervelon vaatimus jälleenmyyjille.



Tuo on täysin laillista. Mistä ihmeestä luullaan että tässä tapauksessa Kanadalainen firma joka myy made in china tehtyjä tuotteita ei saisi määrätä miten niitä kaupataan. Siinä ei ole EU:lla mitään tekemistä asian kanssa. He voi ihan itse päättää että kenelle myyvät,miten,mihin hintaan,antavatko alennuksia vai ei, myyvätkö jatkossa mille jälleenmyyjille jne.

----------


## a.miller

Sillä ei ole asian kanssa mitään tekemistä, missä runkot on valmistettu tai minkämaalainen on valmistuttanut firma. Sillä sen sijaan on, että kuluttajan ja vähittäismyyjän välinen kauppa tapahtuu EU:ssa. 

Cervelo voi kyllä päättää jälleenmyyjänsä, mutta ei voi heillekään myydä eri hinnalla, muistelepa miten autonvalmistajatkin joutuivat lopettamaan korkean autoverotuksen maiden (kuten Suomi) subventoimisen, eli eivät saa enää myydä suomalaiselle maahantuojalle halvemmalla kuin esimerkiksi saksalaiselle maahantuojalle.

Käsittääkseni EU:n perustamissopimuksen 81 artikla käsittelee juuri kyseistä asiaa.

Tässä ote Kilpailuviraston sivuilta:




> Perustamissopimuksen 81 artiklan kohdassa 1 kielletään laajasti yritysten kilpailua estävä, rajoittava tai vääristävä yhteistyö. *Kiellettyjä kilpailunrajoituksia ovat* mm. kilpailijoiden väliset sopimukset hinnoista, tuotantomääristä tai markkinoiden jakamisesta sekä jakelusopimuksiin sisältyvät ehdot määrähinnoista tai *asiakaspiirin rajoittamisesta*.
> Perustamissopimuksen 81 artiklan kohdan 3 mukaan *kielto ei kuitenkaan koske sellaisia sopimuksia, joiden edut ylittävät niiden kilpailunvastaiset vaikutukset.* Kielletyt sopimukset voivat olla kilpailun kannalta hyödyllisiä, jos ne tehostavat tuotantoa tai tuotteiden jakelua tai edistävät teknistä tai taloudellista kehitystä ja jos myös kuluttajien voidaan katsoa hyötyvän sopimuksista.



On vaikea nähdä miten tämän tyyppinen rajoitus voisi olla sellainen, että myös kuluttajan voidaan katsoa hyötyvän tällaisesta sopimuksesta.

Erittäin mielelläni kuulen perustelut, joiden nojalla väität että "tuo on täysin laillista".

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Itselleni tulisi 56 cm runko (tällä hetkellä 555mm vaakaputkella oleva Focus + 130 mm stemmi, tuntuu kaikin puolin aika passelilta), äijän pituus on 181 cm.



Akka ajeli tuollaisilla Cerveloilla männäviikolla useampaan kertaan, 56cm kokoja  ja mittaa 176m. Mulla oli 58:a ja mittaa 185cm. Akan mielstä Cervelo tuntui pienemmältä kuin hänen Colnagonsa joka on samalla vaakaputkella varustettu. Muut hänen maantiepyäränsa ovat 555mm vaakaputkilla molemmat paitti aika-ajopyörät. 130mm stemmin käyttö pyörän sovituksessa on kyllä erhe. Mitäs jos tarvit viä pitemman vähän ajan päästä? Yleensä asentoa pidennetään vähän ajan kuluttua mielemmin kuin lyhennetään ja pitkät stemmit ei ole aina kaiken paree ratkaisu jäykkyyden kannalta. Tekisi kovin mieli ehdottaa 56cm kokoa ja 120mm stemmiä...on säätövaraa stemmillä just hyvin +-10mm. Laitan Akalle sen kuitu-Gianttiin 110mm EA kuitustemmin ja vaaka on M-koossa 555mm.

----------


## plehti

> Erittäin mielelläni kuulen perustelut, joiden nojalla väität että "tuo on täysin laillista".



Osa valmistajista on pyrkinyt torppaamaan nettikaupan s.e. vaativat "turvallisuussyistä", että heidän valmistamat pyörät toimitetaan asiakkaalle  aina valmiiksi kasattuina face-to-face. 

/ Panu.

----------


## vz

> Akka ajeli tuollaisilla Cerveloilla männäviikolla useampaan kertaan, 56cm kokoja  ja mittaa 176m. Mulla oli 58:a ja mittaa 185cm. Akan mielstä Cervelo tuntui pienemmältä kuin hänen Colnagonsa joka on samalla vaakaputkella varustettu. Muut hänen maantiepyäränsa ovat 555mm vaakaputkilla molemmat paitti aika-ajopyörät. 130mm stemmin käyttö pyörän sovituksessa on kyllä erhe. Mitäs jos tarvit viä pitemman vähän ajan päästä? Yleensä asentoa pidennetään vähän ajan kuluttua mielemmin kuin lyhennetään ja pitkät stemmit ei ole aina kaiken paree ratkaisu jäykkyyden kannalta. Tekisi kovin mieli ehdottaa 56cm kokoa ja 120mm stemmiä...on säätövaraa stemmillä just hyvin +-10mm. Laitan Akalle sen kuitu-Gianttiin 110mm EA kuitustemmin ja vaaka on M-koossa 555mm.



Jep 56:sta itsekin suosittelisin ketjun aloittajalle.

----------


## vz

> Osa valmistajista on pyrkinyt torppaamaan nettikaupan s.e. vaativat "turvallisuussyistä", että heidän valmistamat pyörät toimitetaan asiakkaalle  aina valmiiksi kasattuina face-to-face. 
> 
> / Panu.



Cervelollahan kyse ei ole tästä, koska runkosettejä myydään sellaisenaankin. Sen sijaan yksi syy voisi olla se, että ongelmatapauksissa voisi kääntyä aina helposti pyörän myyneen jälleenmyyjän puoleen. 

Se nyt on kuitenkin nettikaupassa jo tutuksi tullut juttu, että jos jotain sattuu, saattaa kamaa joutua postittelemaan ulkomaille.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Itselleni tulisi 56 cm runko (tällä hetkellä 555mm vaakaputkella oleva Focus + 130 mm stemmi, tuntuu kaikin puolin aika passelilta), äijän pituus on 181 cm.



Akka ajeli tuollaisilla Cerveloilla männäviikolla useampaan kertaan, 56cm kokoja  ja mittaa 176m. Mulla oli 58:a ja mittaa 185cm. Akan mielstä Cervelo tuntui pienemmältä kuin hänen Colnagonsa joka on samalla vaakaputkella varustettu. Muut hänen maantiepyäränsa ovat 555mm vaakaputkilla molemmat paitti aika-ajopyörät. 130mm stemmin käyttö pyörän sovituksessa on kyllä erhe. Mitäs jos tarvit viä pitemman vähän ajan päästä? Yleensä asentoa pidennetään vähän ajan kuluttua mielemmin kuin lyhennetään ja pitkät stemmit ei ole aina kaiken paree ratkaisu jäykkyyden kannalta. Tekisi kovin mieli ehdottaa 56cm kokoa ja 120mm stemmiä...on säätövaraa stemmillä just hyvin +-10mm. Laitan Akalle sen kuitu-Gianttiin 110mm EA kuitustemmin ja vaaka on M-koossa 555mm.

----------


## a.miller

Kiitokset Samulle ja vz:lle mitoitustuesta, itsekin olen päätynyt samaan 56cm runkokokoon, samoin perustein. Tavoitteena on juuri tuo 120mm stemmi, josta pääsee sitten tarvittaessa kumpaankin suuntaan. 

Delta-bike tarjosi R3 2008 hintaan 2250e, ja R3 SL 2009 hintaan 2700e. Nyt kun vielä saa vastaukset tuolta Primera-Sportsilta, niin homma pääsee käyntiin.   :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Eipä kestä. Mulla on tossa pöydällä nääs muutama 2009' Cervelon kataloogi ja niistä geometrioden tutkailu on kooovin helppoa.

----------


## a.miller

Onko sinulla tietoa, onko noihin R3-sarjan malleihin tullut muutoksia vuodelle 2009? Etuhaarukka on vaihtunut 3T Funda Pro:ksi, tosin sen lienee saanut Wolf SL:n recallissa tilalle muutenkin. R3:n etuhaarukan väri on valkoinen, mutta äkkiseltään R3 SL:ssä ei ole muuta muutosta kuin CSC:n logon puuttuminen. Jossain näin R3 SL:n värivaihtoehtona musta/valkoisen rinnalla myös musta/hopean, mutta Cervelon sivuilta katsottuna se ei oikein käy ilmi.

----------


## vz

> Onko sinulla tietoa, onko noihin R3-sarjan malleihin tullut muutoksia vuodelle 2009? Etuhaarukka on vaihtunut 3T Funda Pro:ksi, tosin sen lienee saanut Wolf SL:n recallissa tilalle muutenkin. R3:n etuhaarukan väri on valkoinen, mutta äkkiseltään R3 SL:ssä ei ole muuta muutosta kuin CSC:n logon puuttuminen. Jossain näin R3 SL:n värivaihtoehtona musta/valkoisen rinnalla myös musta/hopean, mutta Cervelon sivuilta katsottuna se ei oikein käy ilmi.



Funda tuli mun RS:n mukana jo tänä kesänäkin. Mun käsittääkseni RS, R3 ja R3-sl on miltei ellei jopa täysin samoja vuodelle 2009. Jos siis löydät hyvään hintaan 2008 malleja niin pus kii.

----------


## Torppis

Testasin 56 S2:ta 130 stemmillä. Liian pitkä, otan 110. Mitat 180 cm, jalat 87 cm ja satula 75 cm korkeudessa. Ajelen paljon alhaalta, kädet stongien mutkan klunssin kohdalta.

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Mitä Cervelolle on muuten foorumilla  käynyt? Eikö se ollut takavuosina jumalmerkki joka ei tehnyt mitään väärin ja jonka kaikki halusivat?

----------


## paaton

> Mitä Cervelolle on muuten foorumilla  käynyt? Eikö se ollut takavuosina jumalmerkki joka ei tehnyt mitään väärin ja jonka kaikki halusivat?



Lökäpöksyt ovat vallanneet foorumin.

----------


## kauris

Hypetys lähti ehkä eniten Samu Ilosen myötä liikkeelle. Toni Tonin Tonikin tais kasata näyttävän keposen Cervolon joka oli palstalla näytillä. 
Mutta tästä on jo aikaa tosi paljon. Kauan ennen levyjarruja jne. Joskus itsekin mietin kovasti R3 tai S3 ostamista. Ja ai että sitä kauhistelua kun eka S5 julkaistiin. En itsekään meinannut lämmetä koverrettuun satulaputkeen eli renkaan muotoa mukailevaan muotoiluun. Oli uutta silloin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itselläni on 2018 mallinen Cervelo S3 joka hoitaa enemmänkin tehtäväänsä trainerissa. Meni tovi löytää hyvä ajoasento tuossa. Kun ostin fillarin jonka runko koko vastasi mahdollisimman lähelle aikaisempia fillareitani eli 54cm runko, kopioin edellisestä fillarista mittoja joita sitten yritin soveltaa Cerveloon. Kuitenkaan jokin ei täsmännyt, meni tovi kun huomasin että satulaputken kulma poikkesi jonkin verran aikaisemmista fillareistani. Satulaputki kallistuu jonkin verran kauemmas keskiön linjasta taaksepäin verrattuna aikaisempiin fillareihini, siis useamman sentin. Kaiketi kuului Cervelon aero geometriaan.

----------


## paaton

Kun mittoja siirretään vanhasta uuteen, niin ensimmäinen tarkistettava kohde on satulan setback, eli matka keskiöstä satulan nokkaan. 

Tuota jos ei tee, niin mikään muukaan ei täsmää. Ostaa huonolla tuurilla stemmiä sun muuta väärin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Kun mittoja siirretään vanhasta uuteen, niin ensimmäinen tarkistettava kohde on satulan setback, eli matka keskiöstä satulan nokkaan. 
> 
> Tuota jos ei tee, niin mikään muukaan ei täsmää. Ostaa huonolla tuurilla stemmiä sun muuta väärin.



Juurikin näin. Onneksi uudempi fillari tuli ostettua tuosta viisastuneena.

----------


## granq

Olen hankkimassa uutta pyörää ja vaihtoehtoina käytännössä ovat Cervelo Caledonia-5 Force tai Rival. Paljon on tullut pohdiskeltua, pitäisikö tässä kohtaa säästää vai panostaa. Mitä mieltä kokeneemmat ovat?

----------


## lai

> Mitä Cervelolle on muuten foorumilla  käynyt? Eikö se ollut takavuosina jumalmerkki joka ei tehnyt mitään väärin ja jonka kaikki halusivat?



Kun tuottaa läjäpäin sontaa ja ylihinnalla käy näin.

----------


## huotah

> Olen hankkimassa uutta pyörää ja vaihtoehtoina käytännössä ovat Cervelo Caledonia-5 Force tai Rival. Paljon on tullut pohdiskeltua, pitäisikö tässä kohtaa säästää vai panostaa. Mitä mieltä kokeneemmat ovat?



Rival ja Force osasarjojen välillä ei ole toiminnallista eroa, käytännössä ainoat erot ovat Rivalin sirommat kahvat ja koko osasarja painaa valmistajan ilmoituksen mukaan 223g enemmän kuin Force. Jos painoero häiritsee niin vaihtamalla Force kampisarjaan ero on käytännössä olematon. 

Force -version kiekot ovat himpun verran modernimmat (leveys) ja aerommat (korkeus), navat on molemmissa samat. Pieni etu Force -versiolle, mutta ei ainakaan paperilla mitään merkittävää ottaen pyörän kohderyhmä.

Aika minimaalisia eroja spekseissä kun miettii että hintaeroa on melkein pari tonnia. Rival on järkivalinta ja jos kiekot alkaisi myöhemmin kaduttamaan niin päivitys on helppo ja riihikuivaa jäisi vielä sievoinen summa ylikin vrt. Force.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Ei selitä hintaeroa kuin pieneltä osin mutta onko force versiossa wattimittari kun taas rivalissa ilmeisesti ei ?.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## granq

Jep, force versiosta löytyy ja rivalista ei

----------


## granq

> Rival ja Force osasarjojen välillä ei ole toiminnallista eroa, käytännössä ainoat erot ovat Rivalin sirommat kahvat ja koko osasarja painaa valmistajan ilmoituksen mukaan 223g enemmän kuin Force. Jos painoero häiritsee niin vaihtamalla Force kampisarjaan ero on käytännössä olematon. 
> 
> Force -version kiekot ovat himpun verran modernimmat (leveys) ja aerommat (korkeus), navat on molemmissa samat. Pieni etu Force -versiolle, mutta ei ainakaan paperilla mitään merkittävää ottaen pyörän kohderyhmä.
> 
> Aika minimaalisia eroja spekseissä kun miettii että hintaeroa on melkein pari tonnia. Rival on järkivalinta ja jos kiekot alkaisi myöhemmin kaduttamaan niin päivitys on helppo ja riihikuivaa jäisi vielä sievoinen summa ylikin vrt. Force.



Tätä vähän ajattelinkin. Kiekot voi päivittää sitten myöhemmin, jos tulee tarve. Wattimittari tosin olisi ollut ihan kiva, mutta sekään ei ole mikään välttämättömyys.

----------

